# newbie bowfish 14 years old



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I am using my dads handle for now, today is my birthday and I got a Mission Craze with a Muzzy bow fish attachment. I would like some help
a few questions on bow fishing

:help: how do you tie the line to the arrow?

where do you aim at the fish?



Thanks


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Aim low! It is safer to shoot a bowfishing arrow with the safety slide. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Going Fishing/Hunting tomorrow, hope to get a big one.

Thanks!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck post a report! Beware it's extremely addictive!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Be safe, aim low and check out the AMS retriever system.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

If you don't have a slide system get one. But if you insist on tieing to the back, make sure you use no heavier than 200# fast flight and set your drag loose. Tie an overhand loop about 3 inches long. Poke the loop thru the hole in the end and put the loop over the knock. When you knock the arrow on your bow, make sure the line lays in your rest along your arrow and make certain that the line is not wrapped around anything. After that, make sure you push the button on the reel.


----------

